# Setting up a anthropomorphic accessories and fashion site.. What do you want to see?



## abrownrigg (Sep 30, 2012)

My FA account. abrownrigg we're doing silicone custom, and paw slippers high quality, realistic.. and we're also going to be doing a lot of other things down the line.. what types of things does the community need? tails? ears? animatronics? masks? We're starting up with our film artists that do makeup fx, and will be doing lots of stuff, but starting with paws.  we just got our url too for digitwere.com so.. we're moving on this thing.  AB


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Setting up a anthropomorphic accessories and fashion site.. What do you want to s*

Finding good high quality ears is hard, that would be good. ^^;


----------



## ADF (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Setting up a anthropomorphic accessories and fashion site.. What do you want to s*

I don't wear furry accessories, so I'm probably not the best to comment on this subject. But just to say, I've always thought it was weird that scalie tails and such are just as "furry" as their mammal counterparts. Meaning they're made with the same materials used for canine/feline/equine etc. items. It would be novel to see a reptile tail made out of a none hairy/fuzzy material, to emphasis it is scaled rather than furry. I always thought the lizard tail in Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas was great 

http://www.yourprops.com/movieprops...ar-Loathing-in-Las-Vegas-1998-movie-props.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p117/chloe8187/fearandloathing_lizard.jpg
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1503/johnnydepptail.gif
http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrf7ikHKiP1qz4u07.png


----------



## Teal (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Setting up a anthropomorphic accessories and fashion site.. What do you want to s*

I'll tell you this, you've got to clean your post up. It looks very unprofessional.


----------



## abrownrigg (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Setting up a anthropomorphic accessories and fashion site.. What do you want to s*



TealMoon said:


> I'll tell you this, you've got to clean your post up. It looks very unprofessional.



Frankly, to the casual user I would make this comment. 

Yes, my original post looked rather unprofessional. 

Mainly due to my posting it on the fly through my cel. As I was unable to achieve a solid internet connection at the con I'm at in Atlanta. That however, is no excuse. 

I would say to you TealMoon, "Good Call". And thank you for the friendly advice. Too often, simple things like proper sentax, and sentence construction can lead to a misrepresentation of the content that any given post is meant to convey. I can only hope that my work within the artistic side will make up for my obvious failings through the use of the written word. That being said. A tip of the hat, and a wag of the tail to you.


----------



## Teal (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Setting up a anthropomorphic accessories and fashion site.. What do you want to s*

With Paws, ears and tails you'd also have a market with cosplayers.


----------



## abrownrigg (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Setting up a anthropomorphic accessories and fashion site.. What do you want to s*



TealMoon said:


> With Paws, ears and tails you'd also have a market with cosplayers.


Yes, I would quite agree as I'm at an Anime con in Atlanta currently. We're developing a good deal of makeup and prosthetics effects already for our feature film "Freeborn". There's no reason we can't bring some of that technology to the open market.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Setting up a anthropomorphic accessories and fashion site.. What do you want to s*

I just remembered you might also want to pair up with fandom fashions as they also do things like this. Just not to the full extent of paws and tails.


----------



## NewYork (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Setting up a anthropomorphic accessories and fashion site.. What do you want to s*

I hope your site gets profitable, man. It's easy enough selling merchandise for anime fans, but I don't know how much it would make, or appeal, to furs. You should have a little of everything on it though, and then it will be popular. Good luck!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Setting up a anthropomorphic accessories and fashion site.. What do you want to s*

I want ALL the paws.


----------

